# Ford Transit Ambulance - Thoughts?



## Jdog (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

The company I work is thinking about purchasing the new Ford Transit ambulances. If anyone here has worked or currently works in them, what are you thoughts on them? Trying to prepare...

Thanks


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jordy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The company I work is thinking about purchasing the new Ford Transit ambulances. If anyone here has worked or currently works in them, what are you thoughts on them? Trying to prepare...
> 
> Thanks


Think there is a vanbulance thread on the site already.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2017)

Eh we have two of them we use for our non-emergency transfer side. Our NET crews have nothing but praise for them compared to the E350 Type II we had until they got in service. Our 911 crews are in Type 1 and Type 3 so I don't have a whole lot of experience running them, but they seem to ride smooth and the layout of ours are pretty good.


----------



## mattillakk (Jan 19, 2017)

Jordy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The company I work is thinking about purchasing the new Ford Transit ambulances. If anyone here has worked or currently works in them, what are you thoughts on them? Trying to prepare...
> 
> Thanks


Same boat here, bro. Not really looking forward to it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2017)

A friend of mine just got 4 at his company. They love them.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't work in one, but my company has a bunch of the type II transit chassis. I've driven one. I wasn't impressed, but I didn't hate it. I have jumped in the back of them a few times on intercepts. I don't like the idea of working in one of the type II's because they are tall and narrow and I'm average height and above average width. I find the back fairly cramped by itself. Add in the monitor which has no designated home in a bls truck, house bag, and drug box and I find I run out of room real fast. 

I have yet to lay eyes on a type III transit chassis, but I'm sure that's next. Allegedly it's new truck year in my district and while I sorely need a new truck, I'm wary of a transit chassis. I'd much rather a type I F chassis....


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2017)

We got two at my AMR op, I like them. The front seats have more room and are more comfortable and there is a ton of glass, it feels like you're driving a tollbooth. Which is fine, the visibility is improved. There is hardly any room for personal stuff up front, but I am not sure if that's a Leader conversion issue or not. There are cubbies above the windshield for smaller things. 

I like the back significantly more than the old style vans, the walls are straight so you can actually sit in a normal position. 

The wheelbase is a bit longer and that takes some getting used to. The sliding door is a dramatic improvement however.

Ours suck in the snow. Feels like there is no weight over the rear axle and it breaks free easily. We do not have drop chains on them and I am not even sure if that's possible. 

I laugh when people say they suck when compared to some big Type III. Well of course they're smaller. But compared to an E350 van, I dig them.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll just say they are better than the bmw's.  I don't really have much experience other than that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> I'll just say they are better than the bmw's.  I don't really have much experience other than that.


Do you mean Mercedes?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Do you mean Mercedes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Naw bru.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 21, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Do you mean Mercedes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Meh...  Tomato potato


----------



## Bullets (Jan 25, 2017)

ive riden in the back of them as an ALS intecept. I can stand up inside them far better than the E-series Type II. Otherwise its average


----------



## NPO (Feb 10, 2017)

We are purchasing them. We got one to try out for a week or so. I wanted to not like it. But I couldn't it. It's laid out much better than the E-Series vans. We always customize our Ambulances beyond the basics, so we will see what the end result is. I'm currently in an E-Series van as primary 911 ALS and I can't say I'm thrilled. But I just remind myself there are thousands of medics who do it every day. I'm spoiled by the Type III life. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattillakk (Feb 11, 2017)

So there is already one about to hit the road at our main station. They've done a rather swell job with the color scheme compared with the last. We've been in the E350's since I started in 2012. Though the back is just a little roomier, the extra storage makes it just as cramped. Not too terribly bad of a trade off. I guess we will see what happens once we're actually in one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2017)

I still don't get how y'all function only being able to access one of the patient's arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Feb 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I still don't get how y'all function only being able to access one of the patient's arms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have access to an arm AND a leg. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattillakk (Feb 11, 2017)

I've wondered the same for years. Nevertheless, we do what we must to make it work.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 11, 2017)

NPO said:


> I'm spoiled by the Type III life.


Me too xD, you should hear the grumbling and muttered cursing whenever we show up to station and one of our Mods is in the shop and there a van reserve sitting there in its place


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I still don't get how y'all function only being able to access one of the patient's arms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can get a right side IV a in hand or forearm sitting on the bench, so long as the patient doesn't have a shoulder injury...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 12, 2017)

Tigger said:


> I can get a right side IV a in hand or forearm sitting on the bench, so long as the patient doesn't have a shoulder injury...



I'm spoiled what can I say? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndkota (Jul 8, 2017)

I like them when I'm in the back. Driving is a pain, and the turning radius is too wide for my liking. And don't even get me started on sleeping in the cab. (Hint: It's near impossible)


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 8, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I still don't get how y'all function only being able to access one of the patient's arms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just started IVs on the right with my left hand when I rode in type 2s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 8, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I just started IVs on the right with my left hand when I rode in type 2s
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Well bully for you. I'm about as dexterous with my left hand as I am with my feet, so that wouldn't really work for me; and I imagine I'm not alone.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm a lefty, the driver's side seats are useless for me.


----------

